# Project Natal... is this even POSSIBLE??



## MA-Caver (Jun 2, 2009)

If they're able to do this then how far have we come? The concept alone might not be so new but the technology definitely is. 

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/50013.html

You gotta love the first example, imagine being able to practice your MA at home like THAT! 

What do you think?


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jun 2, 2009)

That would be awesome...still there's no substitute for a physical 3-D uke.


----------



## Empty Hands (Jun 2, 2009)

Cool!

It is definitely possible.  It will be limited though, with potential significant sensitivity/signal issues.  Plus, the games you can use with that system will be by necessity very limited - you could see that in the demos.  Only fairly simple movements will be incorporated.  Anything more would be a nightmare by sensor and programming standards.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 2, 2009)

Empty Hands said:


> Cool!
> 
> It is definitely possible.  It will be limited though, with potential significant sensitivity/signal issues.  Plus, the games you can use with that system will be by necessity very limited - you could see that in the demos.  Only fairly simple movements will be incorporated.  Anything more would be a nightmare by sensor and programming standards.


Heh, give them time.


----------



## Big Don (Jun 2, 2009)

Pretty neat looking. A few questions:
Where is the fun in fighting with no tactile response?
How can it (can it) judge force behind a motion? The Wii has an accelerometer.


----------



## Matthew McMullen (Jun 4, 2009)

That was interesting I wonder how far MS will go with it.  I hope the game developers get on board with it or it will be useless if there are no games that will utilize it other than MS games.


----------



## Nolerama (Jun 4, 2009)

I like my Wii, but this is going to be killer.

Time to by an Xbox360.


----------

